
Get up to speed on VMware Horizon Suite – Fast, using this book - aluciani
http://virtuwise.com/get-up-to-speed-on-vmware-horizon-suite-fast-using-this-book/
======
mind_heist
What is workspace ? And what does it let you do ?

~~~
aluciani
You can read more about Workspace here -
[http://www.vmware.com/products/workspace-
portal/](http://www.vmware.com/products/workspace-portal/)

